# Does anyone make a light weight balaclava?



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

It was 49 out this morning and I couldn't find my favorite light weight balaclava. It's a Pearl Izumi. All they make now are really heavy ones. I used a silk balaclava which worked just fin, but when it gets colder I need something a little heavier. I must have 10 or so balaclavas that are just too hot to wear 90% of the time around here. I've even got a Gore Tex one I wore once. I'm looking for something a little heavier than silk, but not much. Definitely not fleece.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Competitive Cyclist is still selling that Barrier balaclava:

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/pearl-izumi-barrier-balaclava

I always found it just shy of worthless, basically a base-layer for your head...then again temps plummet around here come chilly-seasons, and don't linger in the 40s/50s where it is useful.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I can't name a particular brand/model but there's lots of them. Look at something not cycling specific. Most cycling ones are going to have windproofing, which you probably don't want for milder temps. 
Something like this https://www.amazon.com/Eamber-Balac..._40?keywords=Balaclava&qid=1568987031&sr=8-40


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I've got a light Smartwool balaclava that I'm fond of.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

velodog said:


> I've got a light Smartwool balaclava that I'm fond of.


Is it this one?

https://www.smartwool.com/shop/merino-250-balaclava-sw0sc967?variationId=001#hero=0


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a smartwool I love. 
They are also marketed as Snowsports helmet liners.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I have 6 or 7 in various weights, from silk up to heavy fleece. This camping supply store has a big selection, and other similar places probably do as well (REI?):
https://www.campmor.com/SearchDisplay?storeId=226&catalogId=40000000226&langId=-1&beginIndex=0&searchSource=Q&sType=SimpleSearch&resultCatEntryType=2&searchTerm=balaclava


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Marc said:


> Competitive Cyclist is still selling that Barrier balaclava:
> 
> https://www.competitivecyclist.com/pearl-izumi-barrier-balaclava
> 
> I always found it just shy of worthless, basically a base-layer for your head...then again temps plummet around here come chilly-seasons, and don't linger in the 40s/50s where it is useful.


Hmmmm -- the PI site describes it as "The Barrier Balaclava is the ultimate winter weather head cover, ideal for battling the most brutal cold conditions." which is the last thing I want (https://www.pearlizumi.com/US/en/shop/unisex/hats/road/barrier_balaclava/p/14361605). Winter here in the DC area is pretty mild, and I don't generally ride much below 25 degrees. And that would be AM commuting. I've got enough balaclavas that are just too damn warm.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

Get one that is called ‘silkweight’, or even better, get one made of silk.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

rideit said:


> Get one that is called ‘silkweight’, or even better, get one made of silk.


I've got two made of silk. I wore one riding into work today, as I said above. Looking for something a little thicker than that. Silk is great for the low 50's.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

Get a merino wool one that is marketed as silkweight, that’s what I meant. 
There are a couple.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

rideit said:


> Get a merino wool one that is marketed as silkweight, that’s what I meant.
> There are a couple.


Thanks, I'll see what I can find.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

pmf said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> https://www.smartwool.com/shop/merino-250-balaclava-sw0sc967?variationId=001#hero=0


No, mine is probably merino 150 weight, not nearly as heavy as that one. How about using a light weight neck gaiter and hat?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

pmf said:


> Hmmmm -- the PI site describes it as "The Barrier Balaclava is the ultimate winter weather head cover, ideal for battling the most brutal cold conditions." which is the last thing I want (https://www.pearlizumi.com/US/en/shop/unisex/hats/road/barrier_balaclava/p/14361605). Winter here in the DC area is pretty mild, and I don't generally ride much below 25 degrees. And that would be AM commuting. I've got enough balaclavas that are just too damn warm.


Unless they redesigned it in the last year...calling the ultimate of anything is a farce. It is a step better than nothing.

I have one myself I bought a few years back and by itself it is no good below 40 or 45.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Use a skull cap instead of a balaclava at milder temps.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I live on the West Coast of FL.....we don't typically wear a balaclava even on the coldest days. However, plenty of folks wear neck gaiters to protect them when fishing or running a boat on open water and some are, essentially, a balaclava. Here is a selection from Dicks: https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/f/fishing-neck-gaiters Probably find what you need there.


----------

